# Idea if you forget passwords, etc.



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

If you are the only one using your computer and you aren't worried about someone seeing your sign in name, passwords, etc. for various internet sites here is a way you won't forget them.

When I add a internet site to "my favorites", and I type in a title for the page - I also put type my password and sign in name next to the title of the internet site. That way when I go to select a site from my favorites - the info is right after the title.

Saves me from racking my brain to try to remember what I had chosen.

Let me know if you like this idea.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Interesting idea, not sure how hacakable it may be.

John


----------



## pooncat (Sep 3, 2002)

I am a little anal...I keep a lil book with all my names and passwords although 99% of the time I use the same ones.........


----------



## GAinGA (Mar 1, 2003)

I have been happy with Passwords Plus 4.0 .

It's shareware. $9, I think to register.

http://www.dlcwest.com/~sorev

GA


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Just use " RoboFrom ".


That way you dont need to remember them, it does it for you


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

OOP'S Sorry i mean " RoboForm " sorry.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

I know about Robo Form and downloaded it a few days ago. The cost is nothing for their free download. I saw it advertised in PC World and it is wonderful.

Thank you.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

your welcome.

your right it's very good.

I have used it & love it.

Saves you so much time.


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

You could do what i did

Put all my passwordsl in my PDA 

then 
lost it


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

See - that is why I don't have a Palm Pilot - cause I would have done the same thing you did.....


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

LOL, that is a good system!


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

I think that my red headed 5 year old daughter had somthing to do with it she loved to draw on the notepad


----------



## Lisa2k (Sep 13, 2002)

I liked roboform so much..I ended up bying the pro version. Totally worth it..as you can store tons more Id's and passes and info..not to mention the great little "fill and submit" button. hehe


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

1. Get a nice new "Sharpie" pen

2. If you PC case has a side panel, remove it and use the Sharpie to scribe all of you password info inside

3. Turn your keyboard upside down and write the passwords, etc. there

Works for me.


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

If anyone uses Opera, you can put you're passwords in the "Special" box of the personal details (go into File>Preferences>Personal Information). That way, whenever you go into the site, you just right-click in the form, go to Insert and select the appropriate password. Works a treat, but probably not the best way of going about internet banking. I have an ultra-secure password (alpha-numeric and upper/lower case) that might be a ***** to remember, but no-one else will be able to get it this side of the Y3K!


----------



## COUNTRYNU (Apr 13, 2003)

Cheryl: HI i think that is a okay idea i use a little book and roboform,that saves looking in the book when roboform fails to perform it task and it does from time to time..........countrynu


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

_I was gonna have all of those tatooed on my girlfriend's butt (since I'm always lookin' at that anyway!)_


----------



## wdfndn (Feb 8, 2003)

"I was gonna have all of those tatooed on my girlfriend's butt (since I'm always lookin' at that anyway!)"

Trouble is her next BF will be able to get your passwords (and have great pleasure in the process)


----------



## AuthorDirect (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GAinGA:_
> *I have been happy with Passwords Plus 4.0 .
> It's shareware. $9, I think to register.
> http://www.dlcwest.com/~sorev
> GA *


Thanks for the support! Passwords Plus was recently renamed Passwords Max, and is available from http://www.authord.com.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

I have been using Robo Form (Free) and it works GREAT ! I am all for saving my pennies. Tee hee.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

AuthorDirect, Welcome to TSG and are you saying it is your software?


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by franca:_
> *
> That way you dont need to remember them, it does it for you *


Hi Franca,
Any chance of posting,Roboform,Download link.i could do with a proggy like that,Cheers


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

Here it is ...... we LOVE it.

www.roboform.com


----------



## TP109 (Apr 12, 2003)

Pins is a good program to store passwords and it's free. I keep it in the quicklaunch area for easy access. I also use RoboForm and think it's great. However, a password manager such as Pins can better manage large amounts of information such as 100's of login names and passwords, financial information, product keys, etc.

Pins is availiable here:
http://www.mirekw.com/winfreeware/pins.html


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl:_
> *Here it is ...... we LOVE it.*


Hi Cheryl,
Sorry for the late reply,very busy at work,just added you link to my favourites folder,and thanks for posting it  



> _Originally posted by TP109:_
> *Pins is a good program to store passwords and it's free. *


I'll also check yours out to,TP.and thanks for posting your link


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

No one is using this freeware program?????????????

http://www.password-depot.com/download.htm

Free. Stores 20 passwords. Opens URL's automatically (only if you want, and even if your browser is closed at the time). Can copy passwords directly to the clipboard (for easy pasting). Generates password of the length you specify. Visual indication of your password strength. Small enough to *fill up* with passwords and still fits on a floppy. Auto-complete feature lets you specify how to fill in the fields (user name [TAB] password [ENTER], user name [TAB] [TAB] password [TAB] [ENTER]...so on and so forth). No ADWARE! NO SPYWARE! NO RESTRICTIONS (beyond the 20 password limit)! DOES NOT REMIND YOU TO UPGRADE/PURCHASE! NEVER TRIES TO ACCESS THE INTERNET...

geesh....check it out. Nice!! 

[EDIT]
Does not auto-load. No system tray icon (unless minimized). No registry entries at all. Three languages: English, German, French. One-click shut-down. Change user names/passwords on-the-fly with a drop-down menu. When running, the only visible part of the program (in normal mode) is just the same size as the Title Bar at the top of IE (not very dam big).
[/EDIT]


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 20, 2001)

I tried downloading the password freeware and I get up a box that says:

"The contents of this file cannot be unpacked. The executable you are attempting to run has been corrupted. Please obtain another copy of this file, verify its integrity, and try again."

I tried twice and I keep getting the above message.

What do you suggest?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.webattack.com/authorinfo/apps-7114375.html
http://www.spychecker.com/program/pwdepot.html

 

You might just getting a bad downoad from the home site. Try another link. Be sure to get version 1.6.

(BTW, download in the 1st link is working fine for me.....)


----------



## FordGuy057 (Sep 17, 2003)

Or you could put them all in a file named system.txt and save it to C:\windows\ thus making it look like an uninteresting system file. Works if only computer illiterate users share the computer with you...


----------



## Pumptech (Sep 17, 2003)

Heck, I just write my passwords on the wall. I've reformatted my hard drive 3-4 times, and am real bad at backing up data on my comp, so the wall and a pencil is all I need.


----------



## hammerbill (Feb 26, 2003)

just download and use gator! (lol just kidding)


----------



## ruffnredy (Mar 16, 2003)

I just use my online email address book. All I do is make it look like an email address- [email protected]; that way I always have access no matter where I am.


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

I've been keeping my passwords in Excel. I'll see if RoboForm is easier.


----------

